# What is this?????



## Steelerscotty (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello,
 I go thrifting and there were two of these in a bag I bought with some other stuff. I cleaned one up and it is polished silver with a small plain screw on top and hollow inside. I was thinking it was maybe a candle snuffer with out the long handle part that you would hold but I am not sure. Any help on what they might be is greatly appreciated.....


----------



## LalaGirl (Aug 26, 2020)

Steelerscotty said:


> Hello,
> I go thrifting and there were two of these in a bag I bought with some other stuff. I cleaned one up and it is polished silver with a small plain screw on top and hollow inside. I was thinking it was maybe a candle snuffer with out the long handle part that you would hold but I am not sure. Any help on what they might be is greatly appreciated.....


Very interesting! A snuffer sounds plausible, even without a handle, because of the gap between the part that would get hot, and the handle...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 26, 2020)

Candle snuffer is my best guess as well, but I'm not sure why the screw part would be there unless it's missing a handle of some sort.


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m thinking it was a candle snuffer and the screw held in a hollow handle of some sort, which is now gone.


----------



## Steelerscotty (Aug 27, 2020)

So every ones best guess is a snuffer. Then I will call it a snuffer!!!  I left pictures and a description on another site and got no response, so thank you guys for your comments.


----------



## Steelerscotty (Aug 27, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> I’m thinking it was a candle snuffer and the screw held in a hollow handle of some sort, which is now gone.


That's what I was thinking. The screw on top comes off and you can put on different handles and put the screw back on. Its a plain screw so I am thinking it is probably a little old.


----------



## embe (Aug 27, 2020)

Doesn't look very old, assuming no hallmark on the silver.  If the screw threads are metric or imperial might help


----------



## Steelerscotty (Aug 29, 2020)

embe said:


> Doesn't look very old, assuming no hallmark on the silver.  If the screw threads are metric or imperial might help


It doesn't look old because I did a hell of a job polishing it up.  I was figuring it was older because of the plain and not phillips screw and it is not metric.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 2, 2020)

Are you sure it is silver? Looks like stainless steel or even chrome or nickel plated.


----------



## Steelerscotty (Sep 2, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Are you sure it is silver? Looks like stainless steel or even chrome or nickel plated.


I used silver polish to polish it up. Its not stainless. I don't  If it's chrome or not. I don't know my metals that well. Any guesses on what it might be?


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 3, 2020)

Try a magnet. Stainless and silver are non-magnetic.  Nickel-plated steel will attract a magnet. Interesting pieces, though. They seem to me to be parts of something larger. Good luck.


----------

